# Not so great on paper...



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all,

   This is my first post here on the site so I hope i'm posting in the right spot. I recently completed EMT school and am preparing for the National Registry Exam. My ultimate goal is Fire Dept Medic (yes I know I have quite a bit of work ahead of me). Here's my question.... I don't exactly look great on paper. I messed up in  high school, got in some minor trouble here and there, have some difficult to explain gaps in my employment history, I don't have any resume worthy accomplishments etc etc. Long story short, it took me a few years to get my act together (i'm now 26). Is this going to eliminate a lot of options for me? I mean right now as it stands I would assume so, but there has to be ways to fix that. I know without a doubt that this is what I want to do the rest of my life, it's all I want to do. What can I do to keep my past mistakes from ruining my future within EMS? Only thing that comes to mind is volunteer work, more schooling (just not sure what courses), i've looked at CEU but I can't do that untill i'm certified anyway. Any suggestions? I'll do whatever I have to do, just need to know where to start.
If you're still reading this than I thank you for taking the time to do so and am waiting impatiently by the computer for a response lol  
help? please?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

Look into college or university medic programs. A lot of what you are asking is dependant on where you live . California for example is over saturated with EMTs. Pay is low and there is ALOT of competition for fire jobs. Other places you could walk into a job. Some departments look favourably on any customer service experience as well.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Tim! Very much appreciated  : )
I was just reviewing my post and how many views it had and was really starting to get bummed out that 25 people read it but not one person responded, than you did : )  you rock!
I had thought about the location of the FD and yes I know LAFD is going to take a small miracle. But I still have to get through being a medic and than paramedic school before I reach that level. Right now it feels like I never will, but every journey starts with one step right? I just don't know where to start as far as getting hired with a decent company. I'm just so overwhelmed :blink:

thanks again for replying  : )


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

btw i love your avatar picture. One of my all time favorite movies  : )


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

Tim, anything come to mind as far as which departments i might have a better shot with? I know that's kind of an impossible question but anything come to mind? I'll move if I have to, thats fine, but i don't think i could handle anything too middle of nowhere though, I"m a city girl since birth


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> Tim, anything come to mind as far as which departments i might have a better shot with? I know that's kind of an impossible question but anything come to mind? I'll move if I have to, thats fine, but i don't think i could handle anything too middle of nowhere though, I"m a city girl since birth




Hopefully some others will chime in here. While I did some of my EMS training in the US, I am Canadian and live up north. Most of what I know about others systems is from here.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

What about any tips on compensating for a resume that's lacking in, well everything. It probably sounds ridiculous but like I said, took me a few years to get my act together. So I have difficult to explain employment gaps, no real accomplishments, nothing I'd consider resume worthy. Only thing I have is I went to one of the top schools in the country so that's hopefully going to help. But I want to be an outstanding candidate because I know i'll be an outstanding medic. I've never wanted anything so bad in my life. I have so much passion and dedication to EMS, I just don't know how to get my foot in the door let alone succeed with such a checkered past. No legal issues or anything, just about every other kind of issue though. = (  We all make mistakes, am I doomed forever (professionally speaking)? How can I get in there enough to prove myself? because I know i will.  There's gotta be a way. right?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

EMT is an entry level minimum wage position in most of the us. Try not to stress yourself out by putting it on a pedestal   . Find a program that works for you. 

Some options I have seen from people here were to get hired as a service tech / inventory tech with a service to get your foot in the door. You can try volunteering at a hospital or volly service ( if that is a possibility). 

The main thing is getting your cert and going from there.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

Well unfortunately as Tim stated the California Market is kinda saturated. I don't know about your relocation options, but as a EMT almost everywhere is a saturated job market, minimal pay and 30 people to take your place if you decide to decline or leave the employer. 

To start and build a resume if you can financially afford to do so, volunteer is a way to start depending on where you live. Some places have volley squads and some don't. 

If Fire Medic or even firefighter is your goal, its achievable if your willing to 
1. Relocate
2. fly or drive all over the nation to test at various cities. 
3. Paramedic, A lot of Fire depts. scoop up paramedics, the last place I tested for offered paramedics first crack after the physical agility test. 

As far as minor trouble, How long ago and what was it? Legal? If so YMMV, some places prohibit any felony records, DUI's or drug related offenses. Some places it depends on the length of time since the last infraction. I.E. you got popped for a small bag of weed 7 years ago. But have been squeaky clean since. Of course be prepared to be bombarded with questions about it.

Firefighter/Paramedic is a great job, and like Tim said its also very competitive. So your A Game is a must, its not unachievable but its a long hard road.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

That was a huge help fury, it at least helped me narrow down potential problems and routes to take. I have no problem relocating but I don't think i could handle anything too rural and most major city departments I'm assuming are going to be tough to get on, which is fine. If I can just get in there I know i can do the rest. My ultimate goal is 100% FD Paramedic. Paramedic school is very expensive, FT hours and close to a year long (at the school I'm trying to go to that is). They also require a certain amount of time spent as an EMT before you can apply. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I"m just so overwhelmed and frustrated.

  As far as "trouble" goes... no felonies, no drug convictions, no DUI's. Only trouble with the law I ever had was unpaid tickets (which are now fixed) and maybe a fight here or there when I was a juvenile. I'm not too worried about that. What I'm worried about is just the fact that on paper I probably look a little shady. I'm 26, no real accomplishments, no community involvement (something i'd like to change but don't really know how), a work history that's scattered across multiple fields, multiple states & nothing solid. I can understand why employers frown on these things but hey we all mess up, but I can't exactly put that on the resume lol  I'm so lost but relentless is an understatement so if it can be done, i know i can do it... just don't know how.
thanks for listening this far, i know theres no magic answer but i just need a few points in the right direction and/or advice. 
Tim & Fury you guys are awesome, thanks for taking the time to write back. 
I hope to make some friends and become a regular on this site, seems like a great one to be a part of. I can't wait!


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

Just tell them your a late bloomer,.. 

lets be real, at 18 your not really sure what you really want to do with your life and people these days do change careers mid life. Which is fine. Just put what you have on paper, and be honest, in the meantime if you are working hold onto whatever job you have. If you can land a job elsewhere even out of state and are willing to relocate what do you have to loose If I was in your shoes a national job search would suit me, but I'd aim for southern states (I hate the cold) As far as a juvenile record. they are usually sealed after you become a adult unless it was a felony or you committed murder or something.

Google search EMT resumes and aim for tailoring to a "Entry level resume" or recent graduate resume. Lets be honest the ink hasn't even dried on your card, and your looking to enter the profession. I wouldn't expect you to have a 12 year job history and record achievements since we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

When you refer to unleashedfury as fury all I can think of is this.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> When you refer to unleashedfury as fury all I can think of is this.



hmm.. I gotta post a pic, I'm white as hell, and have both eyes


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

nope, nothing i my past that i'm worried about was illegal. Immorale, in poor taste and embarrassing for sure but not illegal. I'm in the process of changing my last name back to my original name at birth which should help me out a bit but it is a long, expensive & slightly complicated process. I'd be okay with that except i feel like i'm losing everything i learned in school in the meantime,:blush:


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> hmm.. I gotta post a pic, I'm white as hell, and have both eyes




My vote for your next avatar.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> hmm.. I gotta post a pic, I'm white as hell, and have both eyes



lol  i apologize, i am new to the whole concept of forums and forum etiquette. Won't happen again :blush:  sorry about that


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> nope, nothing i my past that i'm worried about was illegal. Immorale, in poor taste and embarrassing for sure but not illegal. I'm in the process of changing my last name back to my original name at birth which should help me out a bit but it is a long, expensive & slightly complicated process. I'd be okay with that except i feel like i'm losing everything i learned in school in the meantime,:blush:



Read your book,,, feel free to ask questions. and didn't know changing your name was so difficult. I guess it depends on the reasoning, If you were married use that as your scape goat for employment history gaps.. I was a homemaker,, Hubby liked it that way.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> lol  i apologize, i am new to the whole concept of forums and forum etiquette. Won't happen again :blush:  sorry about that




Nothing to be sorry for at all. I watched a few marvel movies recently and my brain went right to nr Jackson


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> lol  i apologize, i am new to the whole concept of forums and forum etiquette. Won't happen again :blush:  sorry about that



Its quite ok,, most people on forums I use this chat name on do the same.. it originated from a name for a race team,, and really fits on car forums. and I'm not that imaginative so I use it for EMS forums now too..


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Just tell them your a late bloomer,..
> 
> lets be real, at 18 your not really sure what you really want to do with your life and people these days do change careers mid life. Which is fine. Just put what you have on paper, and be honest, in the meantime if you are working hold onto whatever job you have. If you can land a job elsewhere even out of state and are willing to relocate what do you have to loose If I was in your shoes a national job search would suit me, but I'd aim for southern states (I hate the cold) As far as a juvenile record. they are usually sealed after you become a adult unless it was a felony or you committed murder or something.
> 
> Google search EMT resumes and aim for tailoring to a "Entry level resume" or recent graduate resume. Lets be honest the ink hasn't even dried on your card, and your looking to enter the profession. I wouldn't expect you to have a 12 year job history and record achievements since we all have to start somewhere.



What kind of things are they going to be looking for at that level'? are they going to go back into every little waitressing job i had through high shool? lol  or are they going to focus on youre EMS schooling, character & potential mostly? I have gaps in my employment that i can't really explain and i'm not going to fabricate a resume for a job that means more to me than waking up tomorrow. it's just this vicious cycle that's got my head spinning.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Read your book,,, feel free to ask questions. and didn't know changing your name was so difficult. I guess it depends on the reasoning, If you were married use that as your scape goat for employment history gaps.. I was a homemaker,, Hubby liked it that way.



it is when you have trivial tickets from 07 & 09 that have added up to very expensive "oopsies" lol  you can't change your name if you have ANY outstanding matters with any court for any reason.  
 And know I wan't married, i unfortunately have my step dads last name, he was not a very nice man (ill leave it at that) and no ones seen or hear from him in over ten years yet i'm still stuck with his last name. so i'm going back to the name i was legally born with.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Read your book,,, feel free to ask questions. and didn't know changing your name was so difficult. I guess it depends on the reasoning, If you were married use that as your scape goat for employment history gaps.. I was a homemaker,, Hubby liked it that way.



ask questions? on here? does that mean i an add you to my friend list? :beerchug:


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> What kind of things are they going to be looking for at that level'? are they going to go back into every little waitressing job i had through high shool? lol  or are they going to focus on youre EMS schooling, character & potential mostly? I have gaps in my employment that i can't really explain and i'm not going to fabricate a resume for a job that means more to me than waking up tomorrow. it's just this vicious cycle that's got my head spinning.



I know from experience interviewing candidates I would look at experience in the field, character, potential, and what kind of future they want. If they just want to be a I show up for work do the minimal and go home dosent strike me as motivated move on. If your showing me a new EMT that wants to progress be part of a system that is willing to grow and have you grow with them then you might be the candidate. being that your 26 I assume you have 8 years out of high school. I wouldn't be too worried about jobs you held in high school especially low paying that were just probably to buy you new shoes or your way at the local keg party.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> ask questions? on here? does that mean i an add you to my friend list? :beerchug:



Sure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Most of the fire departments around here do lengthy background checks: they will talk to family members, neighbors, ex GF/BF. Criminal history, polygraph tests, social media checks.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2014)

Wanna-be-fire/medics leave cashews and empty sun flower seeds all over my ambulance. You should start eating sun flower seeds.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 7, 2014)

well that's very helpful. thank you. do you feel better now that you got that condescending comment off your chest? 
aren't we in ems to help people? what possess a person to chime in with some silly negative and pointless comment? just curious what the gratification is in that.  didn't you're other ever tell you if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all? lol  
stay calm
have a wonderful day


----------



## Wheel (Jan 7, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> well that's very helpful. thank you. do you feel better now that you got that condescending comment off your chest?
> aren't we in ems to help people? what possess a person to chime in with some silly negative and pointless comment? just curious what the gratification is in that.  didn't you're other ever tell you if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all? lol
> stay calm
> have a wonderful day



Seriously? He took one poke at wanna be fire medics. It's nothing to get worked up about.

To answer your questions though, the best thing you can add to your resume is experience. Once you get certified, apply everywhere. Getting an EMT job is not rocket science. You need a professional looking resume that highlights your positive attributes, and then send it anywhere and everywhere. Then when you get a job, keep looking for one that allows you to progress.

If you want to be a fire medic, good luck. Those jobs are very difficult to come by. If you want to have a broad scope and get paid well, you might think about leaving SoCal. I know that's hard to do, but you have to figure out what is most important to you, then plan and work towards achieving that.

There are a lot of great resources here, no matter what you decide. Continue to read and learn here, and try not to get offended so easily. Jokes will be made here, and most of the time the poster will have no ill intent.

Edit: also, as long as you haven't had any legal trouble or trouble with past employers (being unreliable, stealing, etc), then you haven't screwed yourself yet. Even if you have, that can be overcome by distancing yourself from those problems.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 7, 2014)

I apologize.. it's not so much that I got offended but found it to be a little mean and certainly not helpful. I guess I'm a bit touchy on account of I've been hitting brick wall after brick wall trying to get somewhere with a decent career. My problem at the moment is the resume. Yes I get that LAFD is near impossible and I'm not opposed to relocating at all. But none of that is an issue untill I have a resume that's going to get me to an interview. I have a few stupid problems, but problems none the less, that are really holding me back. We all make poor choices on our way to adulthood, unfortunately I can't just put that on a resume. I got a few helpful suggestions that will hopefully pan out but i'm still pretty scared that all this training & schooling & constant exhaustive worrying will all have been for nothing and i'll be right back where I started, nowhere to go and going there fast.  : (
thank you for taking the time to voice something. Everyone has a different goal, different reason & different opinion on how and why they got where they are today... so the more I can get the broader my knowledge & options wil become.

you guys have all been so kind & patient, i really can't thank you enough. can't wait to be a part of the camaraderie of EMS. I"m excited just to be making friends on the forums here  : )


----------



## Aprz (Jan 7, 2014)

Where are you in California? Bay Area? Not too many volunteer experience three. You could try Rock Medicine. To join, you go to an orientation that they have about once a year usually mid April either in Mt. View or Marysville.

You could get some easy certifications out of the way too such as FEMA classes. Usually ICS 100, 200, and NIMS 700 are the bare minimum for most ambulance companies.

Also I am assuming you are gonna try to get an EMT ambulance job. Straight up, just apply everywhere. Don't be picky about whether it's 911 or not.

For interviews, I've had a couple of bad ones personally. I have not successfully gotten the job I wanted. First, I know customer service is huge! They suck that stuff up. Then also evaluate your life. Why do you want to be an EMT/paramedic? Why do you want to be in Fire? Where do you see yourself in the future? What are things you have done to help the community? Think about your education, what you have done with your time off, and what you have to offer. It's best not to prepare for interviews by trying to determine what kind of questions they are gonna be ask, but by thinking about things in categories prior to your interview. Look up generic interview questions eg "Define customer service", which I've been asked in three interviews.

For your resume, I hear firefighters love resume paper. It's the kind of paper that you can hold up to light and see some sort of text through it. Meh.

For your interviews, bring color copies on individual paper of everything you have.

Research who you are apply for. Sometimes they'll specifically tell you what to do eg what to wear to an interview, what to bring, what are the qualifications, etc.


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 8, 2014)

The FEMA & ICS certifications... are thos considered Continuing Education Units?


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 8, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> The FEMA & ICS certifications... are thos considered Continuing Education Units?



It will depend on your certifying agency, In my state they count as Other CEU's I think 2.0 a piece. 

another one to look over is the hazmat awareness, pretty much a gimmie, take the course and take the test. Its generally a little more in depth vs. the hazmat information you get in EMT basic school you can do it online for free here

www.saferesponse.com


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 8, 2014)

awesome! i'm on it.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## JanetDoe (Jan 8, 2014)

Aprz....i'm in SoCal. What about you?


----------

